# Tobiano and.... What?



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm sure your all getting sick of seeing my horses on here, haha, but I was wondering about the roaning on the side of my paint mare. What pattern would like be associated with? Or is this something tobiano does? Also, she would be considered a brown, right? I know she looks black in the picture, but she's not lol.
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Just looks like sunbleaching to me, personally


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Those are just dapples/sun bleaching as the previous poster said. Dark brown/black horses often turn into a red-brown color when in the sun often.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I'd figure that the shading around her hair color is actually her skin color. Most Paints have multicolor skin and sometimes when they shed out into their summer coats you can see the skin underneath. The white flecks in her coat seeing as it does not look very consistent could simply be random or acquired markings. But I don't really know too much about color, so I could be wrong. ;3

But I don't even know what exactly I'm supposed to be looking at. xD


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

Haha, if you look at the line where the brown meets the white on her belly in the first picture, the white roans out into the brown like it's smudged almost. I only ask because it's the only place on her body that does this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Could have Sabino or maybe frame in her


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Sabino is what is causing the roaning. The blue edging around the spot on her rump is referring to as mapping, or "halos" on appys. 

I, however, want to think she's a brown. If that were sunbleaching, she'd be bleached on her back or anywhere else where the sun is most. The flank would be one of the last areas to sun bleach.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would say dark brown. Blacks dont fade. Now comes the people telling me I am wrong..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Blacks can and do fade. 

The mare appears to be brown. 

The "roaning" is typical of tobianos IMPO.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

I debate the same color issue with my paint. I know it is hard to tell in this picture, but she has the same blend in color...mapping?.....I was thinking it was the skin being the darker color under the white hair.

I have been told she is black and white....just not a true black. I have also been told she is brown and white and that she is just a tri-colored tobiano having an abvious three colors. Her mane and tail are black with some red highlights and wherever her legs have color it is black....her body is a managerie of browns and black.....If she were solid I would say she would be a dark bay. So, who knows...she is all mixed up. :lol:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Oldhorselady said:


> I debate the same color issue with my paint. I know it is hard to tell in this picture, but she has the same blend in color...mapping?.....I was thinking it was the skin being the darker color under the white hair.
> 
> I have been told she is black and white....just not a true black. I have also been told she is brown and white and that she is just a tri-colored tobiano having an abvious three colors. Her mane and tail are black with some red highlights and wherever her legs have color it is black....her body is a managerie of browns and black.....If she were solid I would say she would be a dark bay. So, who knows...she is all mixed up. :lol:


Your horse is brown and white. She is definitely NOT a tricolour - tricolour means three colours, and she only has two. Bay and brown are colours defined by the pattern of brown and black hairs. They may have more than one colour of hair, but they are still just one colour - brown is one colour, bay is one colour. Adding white to that makes two colours - brown and white or bay and white.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

She could be a tricolor paint.
In the winter, my friend's horse looks black and white, but then she gets lighter in the summer and gets grey ^like yours, around the brown spots


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

stevenson said:


> I would say dark brown. Blacks dont fade. Now comes the people telling me I am wrong..


These horses are black:




























The more we learn about horse health, the more the theory is shifting from "true blacks don't fade" to something more about how a healthy horse that is getting adequate amounts of all vitamins and minerals is much less likely to fade than one who is not.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Lexiie said:


> She could be a tricolor paint.


No, she can't. She is TWO colours - brown and white.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the insight....the colors thing drives me bonkers!!!!:?


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> No, she can't. She is TWO colours - brown and white.


thanks


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Wait... so what's a tricolor paint then? O>O


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> This is a true tri-colored horse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my post from another thread...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

This guy is a tricolour 


ETA - Snap!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

hehehe. I'm just that good!


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

I think you're talking about where the black/brown meets the white, and in that case, I believe it is called mapping (?) and as far as i know, some coloured horses have it, some don't.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

That is a cool looking horse! Thanks guys!


----------

